# Ducato 2002 1.9 diesel not revving



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi All,
Hope someone can help.
Used van 2 weeks ago and all as fine.
Went to use it yesterday and although it started fine when the accelerator is pressed it will not rev up..........after about 15 mins of running I can only get it to rev to 1500 revs.
Nothing is impeding the pedal travel and I believe it is some sort of electronic accelerator.
Any thoughts guys??????????
Martin


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Under bonnet*

Look under the bonnet where the cable connects to the fuel pump, see if you can rev the engine by hand.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would think that it is either fuel starvation or air in the fuel, possible even an air hose loose. check the fuel filter.Do this after you have done what boring frog has suggested.

cabby


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*same problem*

we had same prob and its discussed in a post on here a few weeks ago along with 13 other replies
dont know how to post link to another post but look in fiat section 
cheers sue and andrew


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: same problem*



andyandsue said:


> we had same prob and its discussed in a post on here a few weeks ago along with 13 other replies
> dont know how to post link to another post but look in fiat section
> cheers sue and andrew


Previous link


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*cheers frog*

gonna have to learn how to do that! cheers
sue and andrew


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

If it's a potentiometer type pedal trace the harness from the pedal and check for water ingress at the pedal and at the multi plugs.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
Just a thought,but could you have a cloth stuck up your air intake on the air filter,that happened to someone I know,his van would not rev up and the rag he used for cleaning his dip stick had got sucked up the intake.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

A similar problem afflicted us. It turned out that the air tube from the turbo unit had worked loose so that there was no "ram" air effect.

It happened after the FIAT dealer had changed an injector and (I believe) had taken off the turbo hose and not tightened in up when putting it back on.


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Ours turned out to be the Exhaust Gas Recirc valve sticking.............£60 ish for parts...........1 1/2 hours labour and a tow to garage £170 all sorted now


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*thanks gorse*

thanks for the feed back
and a plea to others to "do the right thing" like gorse and post some feed back

sue&andrew


----------

